# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Διαγραφή διπλών λογαριασμών

## ntrits

> Title: *Διαγραφή διπλών λογαριασμών*
> Post by: *racer* on *20:57 02/12/2009* Με βάση το παρακάτω απόσπασμα των κανονισμών
> 
> Quote
> στ) Η εγγραφή του ίδιου χρήστη με πολλαπλούς λογαριασμούς με σκοπό την παραποίηση γεγονότων, ή την εξαπάτηση των άλλων χρηστών απαγορεύεται. Η διεύθυνση ΙΡ καταγράφεται. Η διαγραφή των δεύτερων και τρίτων λογαριασμών γίνεται άμεσα, και η διαγραφή και του αρχικού λογαριασμού ή απαγόρευση πρόσβασης θα γίνεται κατόπιν ψήφου μεταξύ των Συντονιστών.
> 
> 
> Οι παρακάτω λογαριασμοί θα διαγραφούν:
> 
> ...


.

----------

